# Dehydrator?



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I want to start making my own chicken jerky for my guys. Can anyone recommend a good dehydrator? a certain brand? 

Right now I’m only plan to use the dehydrator for this (maybe later on I’ll use it for the humans in the house  ). I know you can make jerky using a regular oven, for those of you who use a dehydrator is there a big difference in the jerky when using a dehydrator or an oven?


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

My daughter has a Nesco, it works great. She uses it for fruits and veggies. It has a few different levels. Did you find a recipe for jerky? I might try to so something with it too, sounds like a great idea.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Thanks, Jen. I'll take a look at the Nesco.

I've never use a dehydrator, so I found this YT helpful... 



i think its funny how her dog is lurking under the counter lol

as for the recipe I just did a google search and found these two links pretty helpful.

http://www.justjerkytreats.com/homemade-chicken-jerky-for-dogs/

http://www.dogtreatkitchen.com/chicken-jerky-dog-treats.html

I'm hoping someone on the forum will give their recipe


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I make my own beef & chicken jerky all the time, I just buy a London Broil roast when on sale slice it very thin and dehydrate it. The "kids" love it.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. What kind if dehydrator do you use? Or do you use the oven?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I do the same as Pat. I use the oven. 200 degrees for a few hours. Beef keeps well afterward, I've heard chicken needs some special care but don't know the details.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I got mine at Carbella's (I set up three to four trays) let it go for 3 hrs at 160 and I rotate the trays every hour. Works great.


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 4, 2011)

Never used the oven --- from what I've read you should leave the door open a crack for air to circulate --- I didn't want hot air coming out into the air-conditioned house. I have an Excalibur with a timer. It takes up a lot of storage/counter space and the trays don't fit in my sink but it can make a large batch at once. My second choice was a Nesco (one of the ones on Amazon with 4+ stars and the ability to add trays). Regardless, happy to have a dehydrator --- the dogs LOVE the beef and chicken jerky. Sweet potato chips were a hit with one, the other not so much. I've dehydrated fruit (pineapple is my favorite), experimented with jerky recipes and made a few flavors of kale chips. Good luck!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

My daughter surprised Timmy, Mae and myself by making chicken jerky today in her Nesco. We bought organic boneless chicken breasts the other day with the intention of making the jerky but it kept getting pushed to the bottom of the "to do" pile. I must say I think it came out great and based on the fur babies reaction it must have tasted great. I'm going to see how it freezes. It took about 6 hours in the dehydrator, piece of cake.


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 4, 2011)

Made some here, too. So easy and the dogs are wild for it. Even my picky eater comes running when she knows I'm opening the jerky.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Isn't it easy? It's nice to know where it came from too with all the jerky scares plus I'm sure it's way cheaper too.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

So, this is my second time using the dehydrator. Its REAL EASY! Just takes awhile. 

A few weeks ago I did it and it took about 7 hours. I did chicken and the london broil. Today, I only did chicken and it took longer, about 9 hours, only because I didn't cut the pieces thin enough. I did 6 trays in total. Here is a picture of one of the trays, before and after.

All four love the jerky! I'll probably go to the store tomorrow to buy beef.

Canela is so smart, her nose start twitching and just sit by it, pacing back n front. I tried to distracted her by going outside but the minute we walked in, she ran upstairs and just staring at it and did the cute lil growl/bark. too smart for her own good.

Pat, Thanks for the advice on the LB.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

forgot to mention - Canela is an EXTREMELY picky when it comes to treats, she only eats two things: Dried turkey hearts and chicken jerky.


----------



## Sophiesmudder (Dec 15, 2013)

How tough is the meat once it's dry? My dog loves moose meat and I'd love to try it as treats.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I've only use the dehydrator twice, so I'm still learning but the dryness/toughness depends on how long you leave it in and how thin the meat is cut. 

On this last batch of beef, my cuts varied in thickness and the thicker one were a little chewier and softer, I gave those to Vino and Cannoli. The really tough dry ones I gave to Rox and Hunter since they just swallow and don't chew:der:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Excaliburs are the best!

http://www.excaliburdehydrator.com

They are made in the USA, too  I wouldn't dare buy chicken jerky since the majority of it is made in china..although, before I bought the dehydrator, I used to cook it in the oven, too... I think it turns out better in the dehydrator, but Gucci will eat it either way, lol..

I also use it to dry fresh herbs, cilantro and basil and the kids love fruit..

Kara


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Yup that's the brand I went with - I bought the 5-tray Excalibur.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree with previous comment -- texture depends on time and thickness. Nothing wrong with not dehydrating the heck out of it, it just won't keep very long and you have to be careful about spoilage. When I make a batch of jerky, I keep a little out but store the rest in the fridge.

Got the dehydrator going now. Making pineapple "jerky" for our groomer. She loves it and we have an appointment tomorrow. 

P.S. Excalibur now makes a dehydrator with a clear door and also sells the doors separately. Guess what's on my Xmas list?


----------

